# oval office spring fish fry



## reelhappy

alrighty it's a little early than last year but we decided to have the fish fry on the thursday 30 of april. need to know who is coming and what you are bring. i will start it off.

i will bring some grouper

amberjack

tuna

and maybe some dolphin

or some mystery fish? whatever i have at the time!


----------



## konz

Holy flying zebra cakes!!!!!

I can't believe nobody has responded to a post about a free fish fry! What kind of fisherpeople do we have here! Let me get this right......

Free fish

Awesome location

Ice cold beer on tap......(not free but damn good prices)

And nobody has responded.........shameful....ha!

I will be there and bring some dirty rice!

Free food and nobody replies......what has the world come to.........

All in fun folks........hope to see a good crowd!


----------



## Downtime2

Guess it's too far to drive. Had one this last weekend. Had some good people over. One of the "Chunky Luv" fellers said ya'll were coming, but I knew better...


----------



## Atwood

Atwood is in!!


----------



## konz

> *Downtime2 (4/20/2009)*Guess it's too far to drive. Had one this last weekend. Had some good people over. One of the "Chunky Luv" fellers said ya'll were coming, but I knew better...


When did you post it Wade cuz I didn't know. I only have internet at work and was off sick most of Thursday and all of Friday........sorry I missed it man!

I WILL make the next one........when you do it again give me a call.......I'll send you my number! Always enjoy the fishing tales!


----------



## tcsurfisher

sign me up free food plenty of b/s and cold beer doesnt get much better unless your out on a boat


----------



## konz

bump


----------



## reelhappy

where's ocaenman we need someone to bring the pickles for frying. last years were awesome!


----------



## FishnLane

Mitch and I are working on it!!!! Will bring food.


----------



## crazyfire

Ive got to work:banghead


----------



## Ocean Man

> *reelhappy (4/21/2009)*where's ocaenman we need someone to bring the pickles for frying. last years were awesome!


I will try to be there with pickles in hand.


----------



## MulatMayor

I am in and will do the cooking again.


----------



## fla_scout

> *Ocean Man (4/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (4/21/2009)*where's ocaenman we need someone to bring the pickles for frying. last years were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to be there with pickles in hand.
Click to expand...

OK Oceanman that's a little to much information. j/k 

I'll bring the oil to fry the fish in.


----------



## SKEETER

> *fla_scout (4/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Ocean Man (4/21/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (4/21/2009)*where's ocaenman we need someone to bring the pickles for frying. last years were awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I will try to be there with pickles in hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK Oceanman that's a little to much information. j/k
> 
> I'll bring the oil to fry the fish in.
Click to expand...

We need to get ahold of Navysnooker, he can supply us with the oil if he's still having problems from that mullet roe.:moon

I will be there, I can bring the fries.


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'll bring something....







:letsdrink


----------



## reelhappy

ALRIGHTY IT'S STARTING TO LOOK GOOD. REMEMBER IT'S THE 30TH OF APRIL. THURSDAY. HAD A GREAT TURN OUT LAST YEAR . LOOK'S LIKE A GOOD ONE THIS YEAR. I'VE GOT PLENETY OF FISH! COME ON DOWN , EAT DRINK AND MEET SOME OF THE FORUM MEMBERS. LISTEN TO THEM TELL FISHING LIES! AWESOME TIME.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Who brought those hush puppies last year? They were awesome!!! Little, round, bite, size, sweet hush puppies,mmmmmmmm.

I'llbe there, I'll try to think what to bring........


----------



## konz

I'm pretty sure Bob brought them. I think he gets them from Joe Pattis


----------



## reelhappy

bob can't make it this year . he has something else planned that day. so we need someone to bring the puppies!


----------



## [email protected]

i'll get the hushpuppies and corn fritters like last years. i have to be in navarre by 6:30 and will be back to the office by 8ish. going to drop off the stuff and grab alittle appatizer and ya'all save me a plate for when i get back.


----------



## fla_scout

That's a deal Bob! Did you also want us to save you a cold beer?


----------



## reelhappy

looking good for thursday fish fry. can't wait good friends and alots of food and cold beer and fishing lies. it's the best of times!


----------



## konz

Come on out folks.......it's sure to be a good time!


----------



## Clay-Doh

I dont forsee as of now any reason I wont be there!


----------



## reelhappy

> *Clay-Doh (4/27/2009)*I dont forsee as of now any reason I wont be there!


thanks for the warning clay. jk will be good to see ya again.


----------



## crazyfire

alright im off that night....yay!!! see yall up there. What else do we need? anymore supplies??


----------



## fishn4real

I was going to be there till Clay-dough said he was planning to be there. Hell, I guess I can make an exception for good food and good beer- just no nipple hickies. Lane will kick yo sorry arse.:shedevil. Looking forward to seeing everyone.

Did anyone offer to bring fish? We'll donate some ... whatever we have.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa Mitch! Lookin forward to seeing you and your better half!


----------



## Razorback124

is everyone invited?


----------



## Downtime2

Any forum member....


----------



## pj920

I'll be there schedule permitting...sounds like a great time!


----------



## reelhappy

just talk with the duke! he is bring the cajin fish fry mix. it is real good stuff. i use it myself.


----------



## konz

I'm bringing some dirty rice and Nikki is making her bannana pudding


----------



## SheYakFishr

I'm bringing something.... - side dish....


----------



## SKEETER

Won't be able to make it, my son won his t-ball game last night, and that puts us playing a possible double header tomorrow.


----------



## reelhappy

ok the fish fry is thursday. and here is what we got <UL><LI>scot - fish ( grouper,snapper,redfish,mahi mahi,yf tuna, amber jackmaybe trigger)</LI><LI>fla-scout- greese</LI><LI>mulat mayor - cooker</LI><LI>konz- dirty rice</LI><LI>nikki - banana pudding</LI><LI>bob - hush puppies</LI><LI>the duke - cajin fish fry</LI>[/list]

what we need is <UL><LI>papper plates napkins</LI><LI>plastic spoons forks </LI><LI>ketcup and tarter sauce</LI><LI>french fries</LI><LI>and anything else you want to bring.</LI>[/list]

please post up so we can make sure everything is taken care of

thank you 

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh

Looking forward to it!


----------



## FishnLane

i'll bring paper plates/ forks/ paper towels.. can't wait yumMMMM:hungry


----------



## SheYakFishr

I will bring the French Fries....









and pick up the Ketchup.....:letsdrink


----------



## Downtime2

I gots tarter sauce......


----------



## fla_scout

I've got some more napkins, plastic forks and foam bowls I'll bring also.


----------



## konz

Man I can't wait! Work is going to drag by today for sure!


----------



## MulatMayor

Might not be a bad idea if someone has an extra cooker setup that they bring it. While I'm cooking the fish someone can be frying some fries and picklesin the other pot. Just a thought but not absolutely necessary. I only have the one setup availble to me right now.

Kev


----------



## reelhappy

i have a cooker i will bring. need a pot thought all i really got is my big turkey one.


----------



## DoubleD

Is 7:30 too late? If it's not I will bring my fryer and another item on the list.


----------



## konz

> *reelhappy (4/30/2009)*i have a cooker i will bring. need a pot thought all i really got is my big turkey one.


I don't see why that pot wouldn't work?


----------



## reelhappy

> *konz (4/30/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *reelhappy (4/30/2009)*i have a cooker i will bring. need a pot thought all i really got is my big turkey one.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see why that pot wouldn't work?
Click to expand...

ok i will bring it just thought it was too big to cook pickles in!


----------



## MulatMayor

I think that will work. That will give me some help while I am cooking the fish.


----------



## konz

Lol......oh come on you know you love those pickles......I'd bring it just in case we have nothing else........and a long handled scoop......lol


----------



## reelhappy

i will get some peanut oil too. will be down there about 5:30 to get stuff setup and going. i will also bring a cutting board and knife. the fish are in big pieces. need to do a final check and cleaning, then cut into smaller bit size. has antone heared from oceanman ??? to make sure he is coming with the pickles!!! got to have them! awesome little side dish!

scot


----------



## Ocean Man

Don't worry Scott, I will bring the pickles. Should be there by 6:00.


----------



## fla_scout

> *DoubleD (4/30/2009)*Is 7:30 too late? If it's not I will bring my fryer and another item on the list.


Come on down DoubleD. Folks will be trickling in later than that I'm sure.


----------



## BIGRIGZ

I plan on bringing some crackers and a crab dip. Maybe something else too???


----------



## bailti

I am going to try to make it a bit later. I have some deer summer sausage defrosting right now that I will bring if someone wants to taste.



Chris.


----------



## lingfisher1

Looks like me and Cilla are going to stop by for a quick hello after work.My schedule changed today so I will get off at 8.Looking forward to seeing ya'll.


----------



## FishnLane

Terrific time , dynamite food,good friends!! Never a let down. :bowdown


----------



## SheYakFishr

It was a GREAT TIME!!!... The food was wonderful... and it was nice talking with everyone!!! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink 

Yes Dale... I DID step away from the Grouper... laffs It was difficult... but I did it. :doh :letsdrink

Thanks for another GREAT fish fry!!!! :letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## konz

It was a great time as always! The fish was great and all the sides were great too!

Thanks to everybody that brought something to share it was appreciated!!!


----------



## Ocean Man

I had a great time. Lots of good and good people.


----------



## reelhappy

thanks to everyone who helped out and came to the fish fry here are a couple of photo's 




























and thank you oval office for letting us have it there!


----------

